# WARNING: Configuration file format is too old, [solved]

## Randy Andy

 *Quote:*   

> WARNING: Configuration file format is too old, please update it to use the 3.3 format as some constructs might operate inefficiently;
> 
> WARNING: global: the default value of log_fifo_size() has changed to 10000 in version 3.3 to reflect log_iw_size() changes for tcp()/udp() window size changes;
> 
>  * Starting syslog-ng ...

 

Hab schon danach gegoogelt und auch einiges dazu gefunden. Leider nichts Zielführendes aus dem ich entnehmen/verstehen könnte, was ich am syslog-ng Format umstellen müsste, damit diese Meldung verschwindet.

Könnt ihr mir da mal bitte etwas konkreter auf die Sprünge helfen.

Dank Euch, Andy.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Guck mal in deine syslog-ng.conf und mach aus dem 

```
@version: 3.2
```

(kann bei dir auch anders aussehen)

ein

```
@version: 3.3
```

Danach wirst du noch ein oder 2 Sachen anpassen müssen, das kommt aber auf deine syslog-ng.conf an.

Sebastian

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Sebastian,

das war genau die Info die mir fehlte.

Hat ohne weitere Änderung so funktioniert - Meinen Dank dafür.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

